# 39 Mead rear steer tandem



## jd56 (Mar 14, 2014)

Was asked if I had interest in this Mead 1939 rear steer tandem...but know nothing about them.

Was told that the wheel sets were replaced with added multispeed Shimano hub and brakes.

He called it a "wedding" tandem. 
I thought he said it was a Mead badged Colson....sound right?

Any value in this tandem and if so what is needed to get it back to close to original?
Not much room in my storage for this oversized bike and would be a chore to transport but, it looks cool and might be a hoot to ride.

Thanks in advance
JD


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi JD,
Its hard to see the bike in this picture. My first concern is about the rear triangles of the frame which now has a wider rear hub. I would pull the rear wheel out and check the alignment of the triangles and see if the drop outs are still parallel as well as how far they are apart without the hub in it. If you don't have a frame alignment gauge, you can use a string.
Chris


----------



## bricycle (Mar 14, 2014)

from what I've seen, that is one of the nicer looking (frame wise) tandems. it really flows....


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 14, 2014)

There are 2 joyous days of tandem ownership


----------



## Mybluevw (Mar 14, 2014)

alw said:


> There are 2 joyous days of tandem ownership




Kind of like a boat...The day you bring it home...and the day it rolls out of your driveway


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 14, 2014)

Send her my way. I'll make room


----------



## jd56 (Mar 14, 2014)

Still no value?
Or maybe so.
Not mine and have no idea what a fair offer would he if I wanted it to be mine.
Obviously condition condition condition is the key to value. And if altering the triangles has been done then there is no real value to the tandem collector, I'm guessing. 
Wouldn't these have need balloon tired bikes?


----------



## bricycle (Mar 14, 2014)

bikesandbuses was asking $600 for his.....


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi JD,
When I first read your post, I thought that you had already bought the tandem. I really like tandems and feel that they should be worth 150% what a regular Colson in the same condition is worth. Usually when people put wider hubs in the back end of bikes, they just flex the frame and force the hub to fit which can lead to problems. The frame is probably not badly damaged, but is worth inspecting. If it is damaged it can be repaired.
Chris


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 14, 2014)

*JD...Tandems*

Hi John,
    I sold just the Rear Steer Colson frame on Ebay a couple of years ago for $360.00, maybe a CABE member bought it.
 These frames had nice flowing lines for a tandem.
    The only tandem I keep in my collection is a mint condition 1972 Schwinn Deluxe Twinn 5 speed tandem. 
They aren't worth a whole lot, but you can actually ride them, they came with rear drums brakes also...............Wayne


----------



## jd56 (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks for the input everyone. 
I have desire to add tandem to the collection at this time but, as always seem to be drawn to the unusual. Room is tight to store such a monster.

 But, when in doubt ask, right? I can always count on you guys for an honest opinion.

If it does get added, I'll boast about it as always.
Thanks again.
JD


----------



## dynacycle (Mar 18, 2014)

*Go For IT !!!!*

It would be a nice acquisition to your collection!!


pics of mine
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...tom-Bracket-eccentric&highlight=colson+tandem

steering from the rear - going solo..............  just brings a mile wide smile guaranteed and very lady friendly taxi service on 4th of July!!

One on ebay right now:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COLSON-DUAL...129?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item417dfb8e01

hefty price, but no bites on its second listing.


----------



## vincev (Mar 18, 2014)

The 2 turkey wing chainguards are missing,Should have a mens seat on the rear /female on the front.Same with handlebars.Fenders should be peaked.Too bad they switched the wheels.Good bargaining point though. Adjusting chain tension is easy.Tap the cam on front sprocket.


----------



## Hb Twinn (Mar 24, 2014)

*Two are better than one!*

I will always have a few tandems around. The girls love em and you can always be sure that they will be right there at the top of the hill. 
A multispeed hub is the best way to go for a rider but here at the beach, we can get away with a single gear as we're fairly flat.
Just now getting into a rear or dual steer and initial fedback on rides is better than a standard front steer from willing participants. Currently riding a frankenbike 1890s national and trying to restore an 1898-99 model 48 Columbia. 
As a die hard Schwinn guy, I also have a full selection of their tandems as well.
I'd have to agree that a five speed deluxe Twinn is the best for riding any type of long distances. I personally like the caliper brakes front and rear though, as opposed to the drums. Either way, keep the pads fresh and try not to use the original ones on a rider.
That mead is a beautiful bike and will serve you well. Just remember, two are better than one


----------

